# Printer Inkjet Vs Laser



## CadCrazy (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello All,
             I want to purchase printer for my home. Main purpose is to print the study notes/ e books downloded from net , around 300 - 350 pages per month.I have finalised two      s 
1.Canon Pixma IP 1600(Reviewed in Digit July 2006)
2.HP LaserJet 1020 (Reviewed in Digit Feb 2007)

Cost per page is main concern.So whether i should go for inkjet or laser printer. what is the cost per page for IP 1600 as it is not mentioned in the review. Is there any better option. Plz help me

Thanks


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 13, 2007)

I fit is mainly for notes Ebooks then go for laser


----------



## baccilus (Feb 13, 2007)

I need a printer for the same reason. Can you elaborate a little bit on the above choices like the price, cost per page, etc.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2007)

For large amounts of printing, you can't compare laser with Inkjet. The cost per page is much lower and you can print much faster. But the colour thing gets in the way, that is, all inkjet printers now come with colour prints, while the colour lasers are still 12k+......

If you don't care about colour, then laser it is. Though, if your printing needs are just a few pages a month, then go in for inkjet...


----------



## janitha (Feb 14, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> For large amounts of printing, you can't compare laser with Inkjet. The cost per page is much lower and you can print much faster. But the colour thing gets in the way, that is, all inkjet printers now come with colour prints, while the colour lasers are still 12k+......
> 
> If you don't care about colour, then laser it is. Though, if your printing needs are just a few pages a month, then go in for inkjet...



If you rarely take prints with an inkjet, there is possibility of the nozzle getting dry.
If colour is not needed, get a laser which is now available even for less than 4.5K and the cost per page is very less.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 18, 2007)

Can you tell me any laser print whose cost per page is less than 1 Rs


----------



## janitha (Feb 18, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me any laser print whose cost per page is less than 1 Rs


Generally speaking, Canon is considered best in terms of quality and cost per page, but magazine ratings differ nowadays which I consider as unreliable.  I use Canon laser  and have been using  Canon  inkejet for the last 8 years and they are good.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't go for the Xerox Phaser ...um...1112 (the cheap one, forgot the exact model number). Bad quality print outs. Tiny little toner cartridge. 

And when I said inkjet, I take into consideration that one would have the sense to force a print out at least once a week (printers have these kinds of utilities eh?)


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 19, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, Canon is considered best in terms of quality and cost per page, but magazine ratings differ nowadays which I consider as unreliable.  I use Canon laser  and have been using  Canon  inkejet for the last 8 years and they are good.


Please suggest me some good       model from canon. I have a budget of around 6000/-


----------



## neel12345 (Feb 19, 2007)

Go for ip 1600.I own it.Its great.It will give u about 96 4X6 colour picture prints.And text?It will last for years.


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 20, 2007)

neel12345 said:
			
		

> Go for ip 1600.I own it.Its great.It will give u about 96 4X6 colour picture prints.And text?It will last for years.



could you please tell me the cost per page for this printer(in case of text printing).


----------



## caleb (Feb 22, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> could you please tell me the cost per page for this printer(in case of text printing).


 I personally prefer Inkjet Printers for home users, I use Epson Stylus CX1500 (Printer, Scanner & Copier) and my Bro-in-Law uses Cannon Pixma ip 1600. 

Both of buy PICA brand cartridges which are specifically made for several Brand names. The color cartridges costs Rs.250/- and the B/W costs Rs.150/- (it costs the same for Cannon printer also) it gives me approx 200 pages in color before it starts to fade so it's about 75 paisa per page.

It is very difficult to give you an approx per page figure on color cartridge because of which color you use the most out of the 3 colors...since all the 3 colors are in one cartridge it'll show as empty even if it is just out on one color. I am photographer by hobby so I also take several color photo prints every month...hmm...say about ten 4x 6 size & a couple of A4 size...by that time one of the colors is out so that's approx equiv to twenty 4x6...so per  color page would be Rs.12.50/-


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks caleb. As mentioned above i'll use it mainly for text printing n occasionally for photo printing. 


			
				caleb said:
			
		

> Both of buy PICA brand cartridges which are specifically made for several Brand names. The color cartridges costs Rs.250/- and the B/W costs Rs.150/- (it costs the same for Cannon printer also) it gives me approx 200 pages in color before it starts to fade so it's about 75 paisa per page.



Are you talking about cost of original cartridge or refill


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 3, 2007)

samsung laser printers ka ad dekha? cost of prints around 1 per page...


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 3, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<still confused  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

If u refill catridges of laser with cheapo toner then u will have only less than 50ps per copy nd u won't spoil ur printer if used less quality toners unlike inkjets.

The Samsung ML-2010 has been revied in this month's CHIP nd they say its very good on quality, price, build quality nd perfomance. Its for 6 k nd prints are faster too. It has 150 Mhx proccy with 8mb mem-enough for home printer.


----------

